# Hyper symptoms in Hashi's patient, need help.



## Lalo_Fable (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm posting here on behalf of my sister. She is 40 and was diagnosed with Hashimoto's back in 2011. She's been on meds since then without encountering any real issues until recently.

In the past couple months, she started having the following symptoms intermittently: Racing heart (up into the 120's at times, without exertion), anxiety, mild tremor in hands and voice after drinking coffee, night sweats, shortness of breath, mild but noticeable muscle weakness in limbs, and insomnia -- all interspersed with periods of total exhaustion.

Her doctor ran a whole slew of tests (not thyroid focused) and everything looks okay for the most part. Heart is okay, CBC normal, lungs good, ferritin/iron low-normal (still in range), etc. She did recheck my sister's FT3, FT4, and TSH yesterday, and the results are as follows:

TSH 5.95

FT3 2.4

FT4 1.1

She has an appointment with an endo on Friday and is going to ask for all the antibody testing and an ultrasound. I have been doing some reading online and it seems like Hashitoxicosis is a possibility? Anything else she should bring up or request from the endo?

Any insight into these symptoms in someone with Hashi's with "normal" lab values would be greatly appreciated. She is in a lot of discomfort and of course we are all nervous and want to get to the bottom of this. We are bewildered because nobody in our family ever expected she would be dealing with these terrible hyper symptoms.

Thanks very much for reading.


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

The first thing anybody is going to ask for is what the reference ranges are for those thyroid labs. Different labs use different reference ranges and it's helpful to see where the labs fall within those specific ranges.

With that being said, seeing a TSH that high and a Free T3 of 2.4, my first thoughts are that she's extremely hypo at the moment. With antibodies thrown in the mix with Hashi's, there can be a lot of crossover between hypo and hyper symptoms. An ultrasound would definitely be a good idea. I'd recommend a Reverse T3 test, which needs to at the very least be drawn with Free T3.

Also, low-normal feritin and iron does not mean optimal, which could be a cause of symptoms along with possibly messing with the conversion of T4 to T3.


----------

